# Does anyone know about Chamberlain Studios of self defense in Dallas Texas?



## Brandon Miller (Nov 10, 2018)

I’m looking into joining this school. It’s a Gasan Ryu Kenpo Karate school but also has a respected judo program as well. Do you guys think this place is legit or a McDojo? I need some kenpo people advice. Thanks!


----------



## Headhunter (Nov 10, 2018)

Go there and find out


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 10, 2018)

The only red flag for me is that the highest earned rank of the boss there seems to be a 5th dan, after which he created his own name and jumped straight to 10th dan. 
Admittedly, this is how the founders of pretty much every system got high dan ranks. The difference, as I see it, is that those folks were creating a new art, not merely rebranding an existing art.
Beyond that, you really need to go check out the school. Without direct personal experience, all any of us can do is look at the web site.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Nov 10, 2018)

The Judo program seems legit. The Kempo (judging from their videos) isn’t to my taste, but it doesn’t look any worse or different from most of the other Kempo I’ve seen.

I share DD’s disdain for teachers creating a new name for their style so they can self-promote themselves to 10th dan and misuse the term “soke”, but that doesn’t necessarily mean anything one way or another about their knowledge and teaching ability.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 20, 2018)

Dirty Dog said:


> The only red flag for me is that the highest earned rank of the boss there seems to be a 5th dan, after which he created his own name and jumped straight to 10th dan.
> Admittedly, this is how the founders of pretty much every system got high dan ranks. The difference, as I see it, is that those folks were creating a new art, not merely rebranding an existing art.
> Beyond that, you really need to go check out the school. Without direct personal experience, all any of us can do is look at the web site.



That is incorrect. He was a 5th dan in Nick Cerio kenpo. In 2001 or 2002 he was promoted by Al Tracy to 8th dan. He was promoted to 10th dan by Al Tracy in August 2015.

His skill and knowledge are top notch. His school operates well with a spirit of Ohana.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 20, 2018)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Judo program seems legit. The Kempo (judging from their videos) isn’t to my taste, but it doesn’t look any worse or different from most of the other Kempo I’ve seen.
> 
> I share DD’s disdain for teachers creating a new name for their style so they can self-promote themselves to 10th dan and misuse the term “soke”, but that doesn’t necessarily mean anything one way or another about their knowledge and teaching ability.



That didn’t happen. I was at his 8th dan promotion in either 2001 or 2002 and also at his 10th dan in 2015. There was no making up a new name and jumping straight to 10th dan.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 21, 2018)

KenpoDave said:


> That is incorrect. He was a 5th dan in Nick Cerio kenpo. In 2001 or 2002 he was promoted by Al Tracy to 8th dan. He was promoted to 10th dan by Al Tracy in August 2015.
> 
> His skill and knowledge are top notch. His school operates well with a spirit of Ohana.


I will surmise that Mr. Tracy promoted him under the Yudansha, and not as a Tracy System 8th and then 10th?


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 21, 2018)

Flying Crane said:


> I will surmise that Mr. Tracy promoted him under the Yudansha, and not as a Tracy System 8th and then 10th?



You would be correct. My point being that Nick Chamberlain has never worn rank that was not bestowed by someone else. He has not self promoted.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 21, 2018)

KenpoDave said:


> You would be correct. My point being that Nick Chamberlain has never worn rank that was not bestowed by someone else. He has not self promoted.


Understood, and thanks for weighing in.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Nov 21, 2018)

KenpoDave said:


> You would be correct. My point being that Nick Chamberlain has never worn rank that was not bestowed by someone else. He has not self promoted.


What is this guys style of kenpo like? Mr Chamberlain? His school is expensive as hell. Just his judo program is $150 a month twice a week.


----------



## KenpoDave (Nov 29, 2018)

Brandon Miller said:


> What is this guys style of kenpo like? Mr Chamberlain? His school is expensive as hell. Just his judo program is $150 a month twice a week.



It’s solid. Hard hitting, not much fluff. Ohana atmosphere.


----------



## Brandon Miller (Nov 29, 2018)

KenpoDave said:


> It’s solid. Hard hitting, not much fluff. Ohana atmosphere.


I decided to go the Kyokushin route and compete


----------

